#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-02
<eljak> alienpulse, Armageddon , compengi, ghantoos, rapacity, youssefchaker guys i put osclb.org online with the new concept hope that this time it fits better what we are all looking, it is now a mediawiki site where everyone is invited to contribute with the content waiting for your suggestions
<youssefchaker> eljak: okay, will there be any content? :P
<Armageddon> the actual question is, why do all the links point somewhere else ? :p
<eljak> youssefchaker, yes the one we all put i am inviting you to contribute with content and ideas from the start so i doesn't end up with me inviting you to something i created according to my plans, so thought it should be a collective thing
<eljak> Armageddon, it is a fresh install
<Armageddon> ok :p
<Armageddon> eljak, I'm in
<Armageddon> but to what exactly ?
<eljak> don't worry i will be doing my part i will fill content too, Armageddon what do you mean?
<Armageddon> I mean I have no idea what to write about
<eljak> if you have an opensource business add a page to promote your business, if you are a consultant same, if you are part of a linux group or some other group related top open source or knowledge sharing or cultural also, we don't  want to have duplicate information from the web, if you want to add some ideas about the Community in the About how you see it should work, if you have a project you are working on
<Armageddon> ok
<eljak> bass enno preferably if activities related to lebanon
<youssefchaker> can we put up a best practices guide?
<youssefchaker> including suggested tools, apps, software to use
<youssefchaker> etc
<eljak> youssefchaker, yes i thought of putting a directory of most common used software for newbies so go ahead
<eljak> but please things that are better fit for a blog, put them in your blog and  create a page to promote your blog instead
<youssefchaker> who said i have a blog :P
<eljak> yes you don't or your ranking on google is very low :P
#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-04
<user____> morning spam
<bergile> morning spam
<bergile> !test
<lubotu3> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<bergile> !hi
<bergile> !spam
#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-05
<eljak> guys i added the ubuntu lb http://osclb.org/index.php/Community:Groups , but noticed http://www.ubuntu-lb.com/ Oops! not working
<Armageddon> it was dropped
<eljak> why?
<Armageddon> because it was useless
<rapacity> it's not useless, it clearly served a useful purpose
<rapacity> for example, it made a great placeholder
<youssefchaker> rapacity: +1
<youssefchaker> :)
<youssefchaker> just like the loco president
<youssefchaker> oh snap… did i just say that?
<rapacity> d:
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, +2
#ubuntu-lb 2013-08-02
<Armageddon> compengi, kifo ?
